# Filthy



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm sure most of you know that Walmart takes awful care of their fish, here is my adventure...
Today I went to Walmart and was looking at aquarium stands which had no price anywhere in sight btw. I told myself not to look at the fish for fear of what I would see but I looked anyway. The first thing I saw was goldfish in the bottom corner of the tank eating a bunch of dead ones. Then as I knew I shouldn't have done, I looked at the betta fish. Their water wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be until I looked over and saw one cup filled with brown/yellow water. It was the nastiest water I had ever seen. I picked it up, sure that if there was a fish in there it would be long dead. The fish inside was alive! He wiggled and looked at me. Now, I know the whole thing about buying a fish from Walmart only creates more demand, and that another fish will be put in his place but I could NOT leave him in there to die in his own filth. So, you guessed it, I bought him. His name is Gus. He is in very bad shape but is more active than I anticipated. Who knows when the last time he ate was so I treated him to a few freeze dried blood worms which he ate. He is in his temporary tank right now. Lets hope he makes it! I have attached some pictures of him in the Walmart cup he was in, in the dark picture, the clumps at the bottom are his feces


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I would have dumped him into one of the regular tanks; then again, I've never been to a Walmart. Its like drugs - just say no.


----------



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

All the bettas are kept in cups, I did look for an empty cup with clean water to switch him to (which I saw someone do on youtube once) but all the cups with clean water had a fish in them already. I'm pretty sure Gus has inflamed gills. I'm going to get the necessities to treat him tomorrow.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

It isn't much different at, "Pets Whatever," or, "Petc Whatever." My rescue Fred is beautiful, it took a while for sure but Fred is back in the house.


----------

